

Show HN: Build and run iOS apps with the Docker client - enos_feedler
https://github.com/jkingyens/dockerthon

======
tacone
Wat.

Would you explain in more detail? What does this software really allow to do?
What are the limitations?

~~~
enos_feedler
Sure, its a partial implementation of the Docker remote API and translates
those API calls into XCode build/run commands.

Its just hackathon-grade software so the limitations are huge. Just enough of
the remote API implemented such that the Docker command line tool works with
it.

Here is a video of it running:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGHOH9Ocl1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGHOH9Ocl1k)

